# Isolation Tanks (Float Spa)



## SD007 (Feb 2, 2013)

I forgot these existed! 
For those of you who don't know there are these isolation tanks used for relaxation and health. There are different tanks, but they are usually spacious pods or tubs filled with salt water (very salty water). You close the door of the tub to be engulfed in complete darkness or sometimes light (or you can leave it open if you tend to get claustrophobic). Floating in this is meant to cause sensory deprivation and symbolizes the feeling of being back in the womb.

As you drift into a deep peace you also benefit from the salt. It detoxifies your body, reduces pain, eases your mind, and more.

It's not for everybody and some "spas" are a lot nicer than others, but if you enjoy meditation and that sort of thing I think it would be cool to try!... or you could just put a ton of salt in your bathtub 

There's more info on benefits here: http://greentarafloatcenter.com/benefits.htm

And here are different floating locations: http://www.floatation.com/wheretofloat.html


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 2, 2013)

Ive done it and recommend it entirely


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2013)

SD007, I am with you on the resurrection if what used to be called isolation tanks. After reading the tanks creators (or marketers) glowing descriptions I am amazed at the wonderful and magical things these tanks can do - _including cure bald spots and bring peace to the middle east.

_1. Anytime there is such a magnificent and awesome list of cures as this tank of treated water has - we should suspect there is some bamboozling going on. I would need to see sources of these facts and do my own research to fact check the curative claims. (I suspect it is too good to be true.) 

Don't get me wrong - I love to float. I can float like a cork in water without salt, so warm salt water would be very soothing. However, no shut cover ever or peaceful floater will morph into claustrophobic bitch & will rise up and become screaming meanie.

2. I am also concerned about *physical safety of these tanks*. Specifically -

a. Is electrical hooked up in a manner that if water comes into contact with current a *GFCI *(ground fault circuit interrupter) will trip the circuit and keep the bather from being electrocuted?

b. With this tank of warm water and people like soup bones floating in it, are there controls needed to stop buildup of unwanted organisms in the water? This happens frequently in hot tubs and soaking tubs when little nasty things like *pseudomonas*, legionella, and other waterborne germs go crazy and can infect the next person.

c. *Keep children under five from *getting close to or into the tank.
d. *Don't let the water temp exceed 104 deg F*.
e. Consult CDC reqs on Hot Tubs for other info
http://www.cdc.gov/healthywater/swimming/resources/operating-public-hot-tubs-factsheet.html

f. *Make sure lid does not lock on outside *- person inside can get out in emergency. And make sure attendants monitor the person inside.


----------



## SD007 (Feb 3, 2013)

moore2me said:


> SD007, I am with you on the resurrection if what used to be called isolation tanks. After reading the tanks creators (or marketers) glowing descriptions I am amazed at the wonderful and magical things these tanks can do - _including cure bald spots and bring peace to the middle east.
> 
> 
> 2. I am also concerned about *physical safety of these tanks*. Specifically -
> ...


_

moore2me, your concern is good,

I never read the statement concerning peace in a country or a cure for baldness -- I was just thinking of it being good for your skin and mind... and probably some of your internal functions.

-The tanks are very clean because of all the salt, but many places also use filters and UV lighting. 
-The temperature is meant to be set at 94-98º or body temperature -- if anything it might get a little cold! (some places have heaters if it does).
-I'm not sure how the electrical connection works, but I would think of it as a jacuzzi I guess...
-I'm pretty sure the doors of the tanks don't lock, but if it got jammed somehow, someone would notice (your only allowed to float for a certain amount of time)

I would say just relax and enjoy 

Here's a finny lil video :-D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=atfRwt72OcU#! - I think this one's in Arizona._


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 3, 2013)

Well....looky looky...there's a place not far from my usual Monday morning routine.....I think I'm gonna give it a shot. I've always wanted to float and meditate at the same time. Thanks for the link to US locations, OP.


----------

